# Oh What to do?



## moomoo1 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have had a day 3 transfer today.  2 gradeA  put back in.  i am currently resting and will do so tomorrow but after that i will have to get on with things, like lifting my 2 stone dd.  also what does everyone do with regards going to the toilet, and not for a pee.  I have had to go 4hrs after and just hope as it wasn't mentioned in the clinic then it must be ok.

I would really like to know what everyone else does.  i'm also returning to work next week

please share youe experiences

moomoo


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Moomoo

Congrats on your transfer and      for the 2ww. I was told to avoid heavy lifting, but know there are lots of ladies with toddlers on here who have had no choice and it has worked for them, but please take it easy.

In terms of going to the loo - don't worry about it - I don't think you can shift embryos that easily      and needs must.

Some people carry on as normal during the 2ww and some rest lots - there are no hard and fast rules. I didn't work, but I did go for a walk everyday as I was told it was good to get blood flowing to your womb.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

I flew home the day after transfer , drove home from the airport - 2 hours - got changed and headed into work for the late shift - I then worked 8 days in a row - lifting and on my feet all day and got a BFP .
Carry on as normal but dont do anything you woul regret.
Best of luck XXX


----------

